# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Một số thông tin cần biết khi đi tham quan và làm việc tại Hàn Quốc

## haolt.niemtinvn.com

2.ĐẠI SỨ QUÁN - LÃNH SỰ QUÁN

ĐSQ VIỆT NAM TẠI SEOUL – HAN QUỐC

Add; 28 - 58 Sam chong - Dong, Jongno - Gu, 110 - 230 Seoul - Korea

Tel: 822 - 739 - 2065 Fax: 822 739 – 2064

VIETNAM AIRLINES OFFICE

Add: Soon Hwa BLDG # 1006,

10 th Floor 5 - 2 Soon Hwa - Dong, Chung - gu, Seoul, Korea

Tel: 822 – 757 8920 Fax: 822 – 757 8921

3. THỦ TỤC XUẤT NHẬP CẢNH - HẢI QUAN

    * Khách sử dụng hộ chiếu công vụ và hộ chiếu ngoại còn giá trị 6 tháng kể từ ngày đi và khi đi mang theo quyết định gốc, hộ chiếu phổ thông có visa vào Hàn Quốc
    * Ðối với khách Việt Kiều hoặc người nước ngoài thì khi đi phải mang theo tờ khai Hải Quan đã vào Việt Nam lần 1, mang theo thị thực rời, vì khách cần nhập cảnh khi quay về Việt Nam. Lưu ý hộ chiếu phải có visa nhập cảnh trở lại Việt Nam
    * Hầu hết các tờ khai đã được Công ty khai sẵn, Quý khách cần giữ lại tất cả giấy tờ đã được phát sau khi làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh
    * Các thành viên mang quá 7.000 usd/ khách phải khai báo hải quan. Ðối với các đồ vật quý giá trên 300 usd như: Camera, máy chụp ảnh cơ loại lớn, nên khai báo với Hải quan.
    * Không mang theo tài liệu mật, tài liệu nội bộ, tài liệu Quốc Gia (đặc biệt là tài liệu có đóng dấu đỏ) khi đi nước ngoài
    * Vali và hành lý nên đề tên và địa chỉ rõ ràng để tránh nhầm lẫn và thất lạc khi vận chuyển.
    * Trong hành lý xách tay qua cửa khẩu không để rượu (chai) các loại dao kéo hoặc đồ dùng sắc nhọn như dao ăn, cắt móng tay... (những vật dụng bằng kim loại cứng)
    * Camera, máy chụp hình cơ, máy thông tin, radio casette, băng đĩa có nội dung ... nên cầm theo hoặc để ở túi xách tay tiện cho việc kiểm tra và phải khai báo trong tờ khai Hải quan.
    * Những mặt hàng mua tại nước ngoài từ 300USD trở lên về tới cửa khẩu Việt Nam sẽ đánh thuế. TV từ 21 in trở lên khi mua về VN bị đánh thuế 120% so với phần tăng quy định.

4. HÀNH LÝ - THỜI TIẾT

    * Tránh mua về Việt Nam những vật dụng nhọn bằng kim loại như dao, kéo, dĩa, thìa…hoặc đồ chơi bạo lực cho trẻ em.
    * Do giá tiền giặt là cao, nên mang theo bàn là mini hoặc bột giặt gói nhỏ để sử dụng
    * Mang theo một số thuốc men đặc trị của riêng mình.
    *Mang theo đồ dùng cá nhân: máy cạo râu, máy sấy tóc, đặc biệt là bàn chải và kem đánh răng
    * Chuẩn bị phim ảnh tại VN vì tại nước ngoài rất đắt và không dễ tìm được loại như ý muốn
    * Mang thêm giày dép nhẹ đi thăm quan vì các điểm thăm quan đều rộng và đi bộ nhiều
    * Các thành viên nên mang theo quần áo ấm, phù hợp với khí hậu và thời gian tham quan, làm việc. Thời tiết tại Hàn Quốc: 10oC - 20oC
   * Trời có thể mưa, nên mang theo ô (loại xếp gọn) đề phòng trường hợp cần dùng, mang mũ tránh nắng
    * Với đoàn đi làm việc mang cavạt, mang theo quà tặng, name card, tập gâp, quảng cáo của đơn vị.

5. ĂN UỐNG

    * Ăn sáng tự chọn tại các khách sạn
    * Đồ ăn ở Hàn Quốc cay và nhạt tương đối khó ăn đối với người Việt Nam. Quý khách nên mang theo một ít ruốc, gia vị hoặc nước mắm trong trường hợp không làm quen được với thức ăn địa phương. Đồ ăn để trong túi nilông đóng gói cẩn thận cho vào hành lý gửi
    * Mì gói Hàn Quôc rất ngon nên Quý khách có thể không cần mang theo mì từ Việt Nam



Nguồn: Tổng hợp

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo bạn có thể đăng ký *tour HÀ NỘI – SEOUL - ĐẢO CHEJU (6 ngày 5 đêm)* - *tour HA NOI - SEOUL - DAO CHEJU (6 ngay 5 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *tour du lich Han Quoc*

Cùng khám phá *du lịch Hàn Quốc* - *du lich Han Quoc*

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

1. TIỀN TỆ & MUA SẮM

    *
      Tỷ giá: 1 USD = 1.200 - 1.300 Won ( tỉ giá tham khảo…)
    *
      1.000 Won = 11.000 - 12.000 VNĐ (tỉ giá tham khảo…)
    *
      Đổi tiền Won tại phố Hà Trung (gần chợ hàng Da) với tỷ giá trên thị trường tự do
    *
      Đôla Mỹ mang dự phòng có seri từ 1995 trở lại đây, tiền Việt không sử dụng được tại Hàn Quốc. Khi mua sắm nên mang theo một máy tính nhỏ.
    *
      Mua hàng tại siêu thị nêm yết giá và trả tiền tại quầy thu ngân thông thường sẽ không mặc cả được. Khi mua hàng tại các gian hàng đơn lẻ, của hàng riêng có người đứng bán hoặc ngoài chợ, các thành viên nên trả giá và chọn lựa thật kỹ lưỡng vì khó để trả lại được
    *
      Những mặt hàng mua tại nước ngoài từ 300USD trở lên về tới cửa khẩu VN sẽ bị đánh thuế
    *
      Khi mua sắm tại các điểm theo lịch của Công ty (Shopping tour), khách hàng thuận mua vừa bán và kiểm tra kỹ lưỡng hàng trước khi mua. Đại diện những người của công ty du lịch như hướng dẫn viên Việt Nam, HDV Nước ngoài không có quyền bắt hoặc ép buộc khách phải mua hàng ở đây. Việc quyết định mua là tuỳ thuộc vào khách hàng, công ty và hướng dẫn viên không chịu trách nhiệm về giá cả và lựa chọn chất lượng các mặt hàng trong việc mua sắm này.
    *
      Một số các điểm shopping theo lịch trình Quý khách có thể vào tham quan, mua sắm hàng, Quý khách không được phép tự ý bỏ những điểm shopping theo chương trình của Công ty.

2. THĂM QUAN VÀ ĐI LẠI

    *
      Trong thời gian tại nước ngoài hầu đi từ sáng tới chiều tối. không có thời gian ngủ / nghỉ trưa hoặc quay về khách sạn buổi trưa.
    *
      Các thành viên phải thực hiện đúng yêu cầu của đoàn về thời gian tập trung theo đúng như hướng dẫn thông báo. Nếu ai đến muộn (chậm nhất là 10 phút) đoàn không chịu trách nhiệm về sự chậm trễ của khách, khách phải tự đi taxi đến điểm kế tiếp
    *
      Trong quá trình đi lại, khi Quý khách mệt hoặc không thể đi theo đoàn hoặc bị lạc đoàn hoặc nếu cần tách đoàn riêng được thì nhất thiết phải tìm cách thông báo cho hướng dẫn viên và trưởng đoàn..Trong trường hợp lạc đoàn mà không thông thạo, vui lòng dừng tại điểm bị lạc đoàn (nơi dễ nhìn) để HDV có thể tìm được.
    *
      Khi các thành viên một mình muốn đi ra khỏi khách sạn nhớ cầm theo card của khách sạn, số điện thoại của hướng dẫn địa phương để tránh trường hợp bị lạc còn có thể thông tin về KS.
    *
      Khi đến bất cứ một điểm làm việc và tham quan nào phải đi theo sự hướng dẫn của người dẫn đoàn. Nếu cần tách đoàn vì việc riêng nên báo cho trưởng đoàn, người dẫn đoàn.
    *
      Các điểm tham quan tại nước ngoài phần lớn vào 1 cửa và khi quay ra là 1 cửa khác vì vậy nên tập trung đi theo đoàn
    *
      Các thành viên nên lưu ý không hút thuốc lá và xả rác nơi công cộng.
    *
      Khi đi tham quan tại nước ngoài mọi quy định phải được tuân thủ theo đúng quy định của pháp luật và nhà nước sở tại, nếu ai có nhu cầu làm việc riêng phải thông báo trước với trưởng đoàn hoặc phiên dịch để thu xếp cho hợp lý thời gian và công việc.
    *
      Khi đi tham quan chùa chiền và các nơi trang nghiêm nên lưu ý trang phục: Không đi dép lê, quần cộc, váy qúa ngắn và áo hở ngực, hở nách.

3. KHÁCH SẠN:

    *
      Các khách sạn không chịu trách nhiệm về những vật dụng, đồ đạc quý giá, tiền bạc để trong phòng khách sạn mà không gửi tại két an toàn lễ tân.
    *
      Ðối với hộ chiếu, giấy tờ quan trọng, tiền mặt và các tài sản cá nhân có giá trị lớn, không để trong phòng vali khoá số….. và đề phòng trường hợp mất cắp. Riêng hộ chiếu và vé máy bay nên đưa Trưởng đoàn bảo quản.
    *
      Thông báo tới trưởng đoàn/ HDV/phiên dịch địa phương ngay khi xảy ra sự cố
    *
      Nhiều khách sạn ở Hàn Quốc thường không phục vụ các vật dụng vệ sinh cá nhân trong phòng nghỉ. Một số còn tính tiền dịch vụ nếu quý khách sử dụng bàn chải đánh răng,kem đánh răng, lược của khách sạn. Vì vậy, khi đi du lịch Hàn Quốc, quý khách nhớ mang theo dầu gội đầu, sữa tắm, bàn chải đánh răng, kem đánh răng...
    *
      Tại các khách sạn đều có những trang thiết bị khác nhau. Khi nhận phòng, Quý khách lưu ý kiểm tra các thiết bị như điều khiển tivi, điều hoà, nếu thấy hỏng hoặc thiếu phải báo ngay cho phiên dịch/ hướng dẫn viên biết, nếu không khi trả phòng Quý khách phải bồi thường cho những đồ bị hỏng hoặc thiếu mà Quý khách không gây ra. Hỏi kỹ về cách xem TV trả tiền (Pay TV) để tránh sử dụng nhầm.
    *
      Gửi lại chìa khoá phòng cho quầy tiếp tân khách sạn (Key Drop) mỗi khi rời khách sạn (vì nếu mất sẽ bị phạt).
    *
      Quý khách phải trả tiền nếu dùng các loại đồ ăn thức uống để trong tủ lạnh (mini bar) hoặc đặt trong các giỏ để trên kệ như các loại đóng gói bim bim, hạt điều khô, hoa quả sấy. Nước uống để bên ngoài tủ lạnh (có dòng chữ Complimentary hoặc Free) được phục vụ miễn phí.
    *
      Quần áo bẩn có thể tự giặt hoặc thuê khách sạn giặt. Nếu bỏ vào sọt quần áo bẩn khách sạn sẽ tự mang đi giặt và khách sẽ phải trả tiền. Sử dụng các dịch vụ khách sạn như: giặt ủi, gọi nhờ taxi ... có thể phải trả thêm phí phục vụ từ 20-30%.

4. ĐIỆN THOẠI VÀ CÁCH GỌI ĐIỆN THOẠI:

    *
      Số điện thoại di động Việt Nam muốn sử dụng quốc tế phải làm thủ tục Roaming (chuyển vùng) tại bưu điện (xin vui lòng liên lạc bưu điện để biết chi tiết)
    *
      Gọi điện thoại nội bộ trong các phòng khách sạn từ phòng này sang phòng kia không mất phí, vui lòng xem tờ giấy hướng dẫn cách gọi đặt trên bàn điện thoại gọi hoặc hỏi HDV.
    *
      Quý khách nên mua thẻ điện thoại hoặc sim quốc tế tại nước ngoài gọi về VN.
    *
      Cách gọi về Việt Nam, ví dụ Hà Nội (04): Máy cố định : 00-84- 34 –XXXXXXX Máy di động : 00-84-91-XXXXXXX

5. NHỮNG CHÚ Ý KHÁC:

    *
      Các thành viên nên lưu ý không hút thuốc lá tại nơi có sử dụng máy lạnh / điều hoà hoặc trong thang máy…..không xả rác nơi công cộng, các điểm thăm quan sẽ bị phạt tài chính.
    *
      Không tự ý một mình vào các quán bar và khu giải trí ban đêm vì có thể sẽ nguy hiểm.
    *
      Không nên đi xe ôm, xe lam mà không có người bản địa đi cùng.
    *
      Khối lượng hành lý không vượt quá nên quá 20 kg/ 1 người.
    *
      Mọi thay đổi, góp ý về chương trình làm việc và tham quan đều được thông báo, trao đổi với trưởng đoàn để bàn bạc, đi đến thống nhất khi đã được sự đồng ý của cả đoàn. Mọi thay đổi không có trong chương trình khách phải tự thanh toán. Chấp hành nghiêm túc giờ giấc của đoàn.
    *
      Thực hiện văn minh trong Du lịch sau khi kết thúc chương trình, Đoàn nên có khoản tiền thưởng (tip ~ 5$/người/ngày) cho Phiên dịch, HDV và lái xe.
    *
      Chương trình có thể thay đổi thứ tự phù hợp với sắp xếp của BTC và điều kiện khí hậu, sức khoẻ của cả đoàn và sẽ được trưởng đoàn thông báo thường xuyên mỗi ngày
    *
      Sau khi kết thúc chuyến đi, Quý khách chuyển toàn bộ hộ chiếu gốc cho Hướng dẫn viên để công ty làm công tác trình diện với ĐSQ Hàn Quốc (Quy định bắt buộc). Nếu không trình diện, Quý khách có thể bị đưa vào danh sách đen trên hệ thống mạng quốc tế, khiến không được cấp visa đi các nước khác.

6. MỘT SỐ TỪ PHIÊN ÂM TIẾNG HÀN
Oi ma dô: Bao nhiêu?
Anh nhong ha se dô:Xin chào
Bi sa dô:Mắc quá!
O so ô se dô:Xin mời
Cắc ca chu se dô: Bớt
Anh nhong hi ke se dô: Tạm biệt
Cam sa ham ni da: Cảm ơn

----------


## hoahongxanh

Mình đang không biết đi du lịch cần những thủ tục gì. Đọc bài này thì mình đã hiểu cần những gì trước khi đi du lịch.

----------


## ngoxuanvu

Một bài viết hay bổ ích và cần thiết cho ai muốn sang Hàn để làm việc hay mục đích khác . Sang Hàn là ước mơ của mình nhưng không biết khi nào thực hiện được

----------

